# Black lava rock hardscape



## kschyff (17 Jun 2021)

I have been building this hardscape for a few days and was wondering what the community thinks? I am particularly interested in possible plant and fish choices.

Concept points:
I am planning to have La Plata sand in the foreground and then aquasoil in the back. On the left there are actually small spaces for two terraces and of course at the back the aquasoil flows in a valley-type formation down to the right.


----------



## Kevin Eades (19 Jun 2021)

Nice bold hardscape looks good. Maybe take a picture square on front shot as it's harder to see the true effect with angled shots. In terms of plants it depends are you going low or high energy. Do you want stems and maintenance or slow growing and less maintenance? 🤔 I think fish wise a nice big school of something bright and small. Something that contrasts well against the dark stone. Rummy nose tetra could look good


----------



## kschyff (19 Jun 2021)

Thank you Kevin. I was thinking of stem plants and the tank will be high tech. How many rummy nose would fit in a 60p?


----------



## LouisGenin (19 Jun 2021)

Obviously not what you want to here but in my opinion rummy-nose need more swimming room than a 60p provides.


----------



## plantnoobdude (19 Jun 2021)

agreed @LouisGenin I think mosses and buce and some anubias pinto would look great, perhaps some stems in the back


----------



## kschyff (19 Jun 2021)

I thought the rummy nose might not be the best fit, hence my question as to how many would fit. What about ember tetra or silver tip tetra, which I can find in my area? If yes, would 15 be too much?

As for the plants; I have just looked at some more classic ADA layouts and maybe a carpet of hair grass and eleocharis vivipara in the back left which will be swept to the right by the lily pipe. As @LouisGenin mentioned this could be complimented by buce and mosses.


----------



## plantnoobdude (19 Jun 2021)

15-20 ember tetra would be perfect. pretty little they are


----------



## kschyff (19 Jun 2021)

Thank you @plantnoobdude. The only other bit I do not have for this tank is the light. How about two ONF Flat nano + - one of each side? They are relatively easy to get here in my area. Twinstar is difficult to find.


----------



## plantnoobdude (19 Jun 2021)

should be fine.


----------



## Kevin Eades (20 Jun 2021)

LouisGenin said:


> Obviously not what you want to here but in my opinion rummy-nose need more swimming room than a 60p provides.


Sorry yes forgot when writing that it was a 60p and just had in my head what would look good with the stone. Anyway the other suggestions are also great.


----------

